# Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung



## Dorschminister

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
die Frage aller Fragen ist doch, wer angelt schon gerne alleine ??
Den meisten geht es doch auch so wie mir, entweder man geht alleine los mit dem Belly oder vielleicht mal mit einem Kumpel. Deshalb kam mir die Idee einfach ein Fred auf zu machen wo sich jeder Bellybootangler, der nicht alleine los möchte, einfach  einträgt und schon finden sich ein oder mehrere Sportsfreunde die froh sind auch nicht alleine los zu müssen. Alles ganz zwanglos und locker, ich stell mir das so vor : Wenn ich morgen früh um 10 Uhr in Dahme angeln möchte trage ich es hier ein, wenn  ein oder mehrere Leute auch Lust haben morgen früh um 10 in Dahme zu angeln schließen sie sich kurz und schon muss keiner mehr alleine los.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob euch die Idee gefällt und ob es sich auch auf Dauer bewähren kann.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

Danke, passend auf den Punkt gebracht :m

Wobei ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass es sich hier jetzt so langsam wieder auf´s eigentliche Thema konzentrieren wird |rolleyes

@Mod: könnte man das hier nicht auch so schalten, dass Beiträge nach z.B. zwei Wochen automatisch gelöscht werden? Es handelt sich ja wirklich nur um eine immer wieder momentan bezogene "Kontaktbörse" zum gemeinsamen Paddeln #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@michael: #6  schliesse mich an.. 
Piet


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

geht leider nicht automatisch Michael.

Aber wenn das gewünscht ist clean ich das, so wie von dir vorgeschlagen, gerne von Hand für euch.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

Danke Trutta :m

Das war jetzt mein letzter O.T in diesem Thread - das nächste Posting erst wieder wenn ich Kontakt suche |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich wollte am Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag mitm Belly los. Wenn also der Wind mitspielt und ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr euch mal melden. Würde in der Hohwachter oder Neustädter Bucht unterwegs sein.


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

sonntach geit los


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Mahlzeit, ich werde montag oder dienstag vormittag mal in see stechen, ort warscheinlich weißenhaus, mal sehn wie wind und wetter mitspielen

Gruß Michel


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

montag wäre ich dabei?! heute fiel die tour auf grund von schnee und zu dollem wind aus .... mefo 23 auch dabei?


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Sry lars, die Arbeit ruft...Montag und Dienstag von 10-18Uhr und Mittwoch-Freitag 8-16Uhr, hab also erst wieder Samstag Zeit...


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin leude!!
Bin vom 28.2-3.3 auf Fehmarn und würde gerne mein BB wassern.Wer hätte lust mit mir los zu paddeln.War noch nie auf der Ostsee und würde deswegen auch gerne jemand erfarenden dabei haben.Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde.
Mfg Marc


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Kollegen,

ist morgen ab Mittag außer mir noch jemand mit dem Boot unterwegs?
Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Twister Bine

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin moin,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt schnapp ich mir am Dienstag ( 14.04) mein belly und fahre zur Ostsee. Bisher schaut das Wetter ja  für Dienstag gut aus.
Ist sonst noch jemand an dem Tag unterwegs?

Sonnige Grüße
Bine


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

HALLO LEUTE 
ich habe mir heute ein belly gekauft 
würde gerne in 2wochen los legen :q wenn einer von euch lust hat und mir das mal zeigen könnte :q ich saß in so ein gummi boot noch nie :q
wer ich begeistert :lich habe leider ein bischen muffen sausen |uhoh: 
also übernächstes weekend würde ich es gerne benutzen #6ort und stelle endscheidet ihr 
lg andre


----------



## gallus

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Nabend,

hat jemand kurzfristig Zeit und Lust am morgigen Nachmittag
vor Rerik/Kühlungsborn Fische zu fangen?


----------



## Rudi78

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
ich bin ein begeisteter BB-Angler und suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (Bad Oldesloe) zur Ostsee. 
Lg Rudi


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So am samstag ist es wieder soweit......hab ma wieder bock auf belly bekommen...will ma angreifen also wenn jemand bock hat sich anzuschleißen dann kann er  sich gerne mal melden .....Petri an alle!!!


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
Samstag ist schlecht, da bin ich wieder am schuften:c.
Bin aber am Donnerstag mit einem Kumpel und unseren Pontoons in Staberhuk, wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt.
Sind so gegen 14:00 da.
Bis dann.:m 
Alex


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Mahlzeit... Wochenende ist leider schlecht...
Aaaber ich hab ja nächste Woche Urlaub und dann gehts auch mal wieder los...


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ahhh  okay.......na  dann werd ich mal mein glück alleine  probieren wenn der  wind mitspielt.....


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

nabend liebe gemeinde;-)..war  insgesamt 3 mal los.....jedes mal dorsch satt aber  viele kleine . Nächsten freitag oder  sa  gehts wieder los. also wer bock hat kann sich ja anschließen, geht nach dahme....perti an alle


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

nach langer Zeit melde ich mich hier auch mal wieder #h

Da dies WoE ja dem Wind zum Opfer fiel wird jetzt das kommenden angepeilt, vorzugsweise Freitag ab ~17Uhr bis in die Dunkelheit, bevorzugter Strand ist (natürlich) Dahme :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hey... Vielleicht schließe ich mich euch an, wenn ich es schaffe!! 
Mit Micha mal wieder auf dem Wasser.. Das hat ich ja schon lang net mehr


----------



## Bulldogge08

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@ gallus



ich fahre nächste Woche nach K-Born könnten uns ja dort vor ort an der Seebrücke treffen und Platt und Dorsch angeln


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

nabend alle.....bin am freitag hoffentlich auch mitn belly  in dahme^^wenn der  wind passt...aber noch siehts gut aus..dann sieht man sich ja villt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich seh da schon wieder so nen "O" in der Vorhersage  Blöd für Dahme
Naja Zeit ist ja noch ...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

Windfinder sagt das "O" ja erst ab 20Uhr voraus... und das wäre perfekt um mit einem vollen Galgen gaz easy wieder an Land zu paddeln :m

Feierabend 15Uhr, von Reinfeld aus sollte ich dann gegen kurzvorvier am Wasser sein #h

Ich weiß schon kaum noch wie ein Dorsch aussieht... #c

Gruß
Michael


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Unnnddd???

Was war nun Freitag?
Wetter war doch opti! Ich war zwar anne Küste , durfte aber arbeiten ... *würg*

Da hab ich echt an Euch gedacht! ... und jetzt keine Meldung ... *kopfschüttel*

V.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

hast nicht laut genug gedacht 

Für das kommende WoE habe ich mal den Sonntag ins Auge gefasst, dann aber ab mittags #h

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Meldung ist erfolgt :m


----------



## Wuemmehunter

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Kann man sich am Sonntag noch einklinken? Bin allerdings ein Ponton-Boater|supergri. Von wo startet ihr denn?
Gruß auch Beverstedt
Stephan


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo Leute, 

ich will am Freitag morgen mal in Dahme mit meinem Kayak 
die Dorsche ärgern. 
Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit ?

Petri an alle,

Dierk


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Dierk01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich will am Freitag morgen mal in Dahme mit meinem Kayak
> die Dorsche ärgern.
> Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit ?
> 
> Petri an alle,
> 
> Dierk


Geht net am We bei dir, wenn se schon alle rausfahren?


Werde auch wenns Wetter passt am We los.. #h


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Bin morgen früh auch wieder in dahme, aber der wind sieht fürs we nicht so gut aus:-(, letztes we war ne heftige brandung vom N wind , das wird sich jetztb erstmal hinziehen.....aber dranbleiben;-)


----------



## stan von eden

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin männers,
sonntag sieht windtechnisch super aus, wer fährt nun los und wohin? ich bin immer bei bliesdorf unterwegs und kenne noch keine anderen plätze für´s belly... 

gruss andi


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



stan von eden schrieb:


> moin männers,
> sonntag sieht windtechnisch super aus, wer fährt nun los und wohin? ich bin immer bei bliesdorf unterwegs und kenne noch keine anderen plätze für´s belly...
> 
> gruss andi


Ja moin. das mit dem wind stimmt , wenn das so bleibt haste glück!! würde auch gern mit aber wird nichts, :-( , musst mal nach dahmeshöved fahren , auch nicht weit raus . Da is nicht schlecht im mom,!!
PETRI ALLE


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Nabend alle, also in dahme  is  ja fisch ohne  ende . viel kleinkram . manche tage echt  auch ne  super  grösse....so bis 65 geht auch mal......hat  mal jemand  was von dazendorf(kembs) gehört...
war da  lange  net mehr , bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich freitag da mal angreife.  
DICKES PERTI


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin... Bei den Winden bleibt auch net soooo viel übrig als die Ecke dort oben. Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch dort hinzufahren. 
Denke mal, dort sollte es auch laufen


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moinsen ich werde wohl freitag auch an die küste mal sehen mit dem wind #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Sohooo.. werde definitiv Samstag nach Dahme begeben...
Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, kann er dies gern tun


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So es geht los....endlich nach ner woche arbeit....ab nach dazendorf , ma sehen ob sich die leos überlisten lassen, petri alle


----------



## Quasten_flosser

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Werde ab Sonntag für eine Woche Bellyboatangeln auf Fehmarn. Allerdings vorher noch nie in der Ostsee mit bboat geangelt. Möchte hier zufällig jemand dies auch tun am gleichen ort?
Würde mich gerne anschliessen .


Quasten_flosser


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So, bin morgen auch wieder am Start. Zusammen mit Thorsten werden wir das Gebiet Kembs / Dazendorf abfischen.|supergri 
Sind so ab 06:30 am Wasser.
Bis denne.
Alex


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin...

Wenns passt würd ich Samstag loseiern anne Küst. Wohin genau entscheidet sich nach dem Wind...

Also wer möchte mit???


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen! 
Bin am Wochenende in Aabenraa unterwegs. Habe zwar kein Belly-Boat, aber wer dennoch lust zum schnacken und angeln hat, wir schlafen bei Inge Knudsen. Vielleicht sieht man sich 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

wie schaut es denn am Samstag aus, trotzt noch jemand dem südlichen Wind?

Ich würde so gegen 12Uhr am Wasser sein #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie schaut es denn am Samstag aus, trotzt noch jemand dem südlichen Wind?
> 
> Ich würde so gegen 12Uhr am Wasser sein #h
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Bei mir wird es wohl Freitag werden. Wohin entscheidet wir immer der Wind - ich hoffe sehr auf Dazendorf, kann aber auch sein, dass es Weißenhaus oder Dahme wird...


----------



## Hitschie

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hi Michael,
werde wohl wenn der Wind so bleibt in Weißenhaus auf Dorschfang gehen.Bin aber schon früher dort,denke|kopfkrat mal so gegen 9Uhr. 
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja noch aufn Wasser |wavey:

Bis denne und Gruß

Hitschie


----------



## Dierk01

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo 

ich werde  auch mal wieder angreifen.
Mich zieht es wohl auch  nach Weissenhaus, oder doch Dahme ?|kopfkrat Ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen.

Petri an alle,

Dierk


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

9Uhr ist mir entschieden zu früh - niemals vor dem Aufstehn Paddeln 

Petri :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Kollegen.

Ich hab mir endlich ein Kajak zugelegt, juhuu:vik:
ich hab damit allerdings noch null erfahrung. Falls jemand bock hat morgen mal zu angeln und auch kajak und erfahrung hat, dann kann man mir ja ne PN schreiben. Würde mich echt freuen:q
Greetz


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Samstag gehts nach Dahme... Also wenn jemand mit möchte, bitte einmal den Arm heben


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wo solls denn hingehen? Wenns mit dem Wind passt könnte ich evtl. auch mal wieder lospaddeln. Bin am Wochenende in Neustadt.

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Also wie schon gesagt wirds nach Dahme gehen zum TP...


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wann willst Du denn am Samstag starten? Ich hätt' ja schon wieder Lust zu #:

Ich bin am Freitag jedoch auf einen Geburtstag eingeladen und das wird wohl wieder spät #g und ich hoffe, ich muss nicht so viel :v


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@Schnappi: 
Dann solltest du mal weniger #g und gehst früher |schlafen und bist am nächsten Tag |jump: drauf und kannst in aller Ruhe #a...

Denke ich werde wenn so gegen 12.00h dort aufschlagen


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Na 12:00 Uhr ist doch ne christliche Zeit. Bis dahin sollte ich doch wieder fit sein. Ein büschen frische Luft tut dann sicher gut|gaehn:

Ich mach das aber nicht von meinem Kopf, sondern vom Wind abhängig und wird mich Freitag definitiv entscheiden.

Ich melde mich |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So, die Wetterdienste sind sich ja scheinbar für morgen einig: 4 Bft aus Süd.

Das sollte ja eigentlich in Dahme eine recht ruhige Welle werden. Also ich bin morgen dabei :m

(werde wohl so zwischen 11.00 und 12:00 am TP sein)

PS: Ist das hier eigentlich der richtige Thread? Sonst müssen wir den mal ändern in BB-Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung |kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> So, die Wetterdienste sind sich ja scheinbar für morgen einig: 4 Bft aus Süd.
> 
> Das sollte ja eigentlich in Dahme eine recht ruhige Welle werden. Also ich bin morgen dabei :m
> 
> (werde wohl so zwischen 11.00 und 12:00 am TP sein)
> 
> PS: Ist das hier eigentlich der richtige Thread? Sonst müssen wir den mal ändern in BB-Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung |kopfkrat


Das denke ich auch... wir sind so gegen 12.00h dort..
Ich freu mich schon :vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Was heißt "wir"? Du und belly-gaga oder auch Herr Nichtsnutz?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Joop... wir beiden und der Nichtsnutz wird dann auch da hinkommen 
Also wir


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen hehe :vik:


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin ,

hat jemand von euch was dagegen wenn ich mich euch morgen anschließe? Hab jetzt auch ein Kajak jedoch noch null erfahrung damit.
Wäre echt nett wenn ich mich bei euch einreihen dürfte bezüglich paar Tips und sowas. wohn ca 15 Min von Dahme entfernt.

Gruß und petri|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> moin ,
> 
> hat jemand von euch was dagegen wenn ich mich euch morgen anschließe? Hab jetzt auch ein Kajak jedoch noch null erfahrung damit.
> Wäre echt nett wenn ich mich bei euch einreihen dürfte bezüglich paar Tips und sowas. wohn ca 15 Min von Dahme entfernt.
> 
> Gruß und petri|wavey:


Na klar  Sei gegen 12.00h da und schließ dich uns an  :m


----------



## Blindfischer

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich bin auch wir...

Aber wohl schon etwas eher so ab 10:00, gegen 12 werd ich wohl das erste mal ausladen kommen#6

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

jau, das is doch mal ne ansage, dann mach ich für morgen alles fertig und freu mich schonmal ein keks


----------



## Belly_gaga

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Das wird ja mal wieder ein super boardi treffen echt klasse:m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wir...
> 
> Aber wohl schon etwas eher so ab 10:00, gegen 12 werd ich wohl das erste mal ausladen kommen#6
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dirk


Wat ein Angeber #d Na wir werden mal sehen, was bis um 12.00h so passiert ist :q


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Muss mich bzw. mein Boot abmelden, meine mir immer helfendes Frauchen hat sich den Rücken vermurkst und alleine kriege ich das Boot nicht aufs Auto.  

Werde aber so zwischen 11 u. 12 mal vorbei schauen, dann habt ihr wenigstens einen neidischen Zuschauer!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Windfinder macht mir derzeit eine Freude und sagt für *Mittwoch und Donnerstag* günstige Jagdbedingungen für die Küste voraus.
Kaum Wind, kann man gar nicht glauben, aber soll so sein.

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit mit Belly oder Yak auch im Bereich *Dahme* auf´s Wasser zu gehen?

Montiere morgen noch mal ein paar Kleinteile und bin daher ab Mittwoch Einsatzbereit!!!!!:vik::l


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
Wollte am Mittwoch nach Dazendorf.
Fahre mit einem Kumpel zusammen, wir sind so gegen 07:00 am Wasser.
Mal sehen wer da noch so auftaucht.

Alex


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Da für Morgen mit Nebel zu rechnen ist und ich nen langen Weg ans Wasser habe (nicht ganz so lang wie die Glückstädter!) werde ich morgen dem Wittensee einen Besuch abstatten. 

Petri Heil für Morgen nach Glückstadt von einem weiteren Steinburger.:vik:


Andy


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Da ich noch Jakanfänger bin und nicht alleine unterwegs sein möchte, hier noch einmal der Versuch für Donnerstag Leute zu finden die Zeit und Lust haben in der Gegend um Rerik oder Meschendorf ihr Glück mit dem Kajak oder Bellyboot  auf Dorsch und Platte zu versuchen.
Wind soll nach Vorhersage ja dafür passen!
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

schade, dass keiner Zeit hat!
War aber auch sehr kurzfristig.
Wetter soll passen und mich hält nichts mehr, bin heiss.
Werde es morgen alleine vor Meschendorf mit dem Kajak versuchen.
Frau wird vom Ufer aus auf mich aufpassen. 
Bilder und Bericht wird folgen.
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin, wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber mein belly is kaputt- ich muss mir erst mal n neues besorgen!
und denn kommt ja noch die arbeit dazwischen....
aber im nächsten monat hab ich wohl öfter zeit und n neues belly  
denn mal viel erfolg morgen!

gruß an alle


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hat jemand Pläne für Samstag, Raum Ostholstein? Oder wird das Wetter zu grausam???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So, am Samstag gehts wieder los... Wohin weiß ich noch nicht wirklich.. Mal schauen was der Wind so erzählt 

Jemand dabei?


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wenn Wind gut , dann geht dat Samstag rut :vik:

Dann bin ich dabei #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Wenn Wind gut , dann geht dat Samstag rut :vik:
> 
> Dann bin ich dabei #h


Woher wusste ich das :q:q:q Aber freut mich #6


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Samstag!!!

Mal schauen!!

Eventuell bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

bin dabei, 
das mit dem wind regel ich,
welche richtung soll er denn haben?

:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hmm... N, S, W.... hauptsache wenig


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich hätte gerne für Dahme 2 Bft aus West. Danke Nichtsnutz


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

bis west 2 reicht mein einfluss

:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Aber so wie es ausschaut lässt sichs gut fischen ...


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

und größere dorsche sind auch da
heute hohenfelde 8.00 bis 10.30 uhr drei dorsche über 50 cm
also samstag sollten sich die leos warm anziehen
:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Also bis jetzt machst das gut mit dem Wind.. erst N dann O dann S und dann W.. das wird ja lustig  (lt. Windfinder)


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

is ja auch nicht einfach mit dem wind ,da versuche ich es jeden mal recht zu machen.|jump:

bis samstag den,ich hoffe das ich meine erkältung dann auskuriert habe|krank:
aber frische luft soll ja wunder wirken

:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ui ui ui warm anziehen 

Da wir morgen ja nun die 3 (bissl mehr) aus süd haben würde ich Dazendorf vorschlagen...  Weißenhaus ist zuviel Lüttfisch zur Zeit ..

Also Meinungen bitte


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Willst Du morgen wirklich los? ;+ Ich brauche noch ein bischen Überredung. #c 3 Bft aus Süd sollten in Dazendorf eigentlich gehen. Alternativ wäre sonst evtl. noch Haffkrug ganz gut. Dort hat Rahnschote ja früher ganz erfolgreich gefischt.

Schick mir mal bitte Deine Handy-Nummer per PN. Können dann ja noch mal schnacken. 
Ich denke aber mal, bei den Temperaturen sind wir beide dann morgen wohl allein auf der Ostsee. 

Da hilft dann nur noch viel Tee mit Rum, oder gibt das hier noch welche, die Kälte und den Teufel nicht fürchten


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wa? nur die harten kommen in den Garten.. Sooo schlimm wird das nicht.. Belly_gaga kommt auch mit...
Bin schon häufiger bei den Temperaturen raus gefahren. Man kannn zwar nicht immer sooo lange, aber für die dicke Mama reichts  Man muss nur wissen wann man Pause machen muss


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ist genau die richtige Zeit meinen superwarmen, flauschigen Floating-Anzug auszuprobieren.:l

Apropos Zeit. Wann wollen wir den starten?


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Denke mal so um zwölfe ... oder net?


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin,wie wollen wir denn nach dazendorf?|kopfkrat
glaubt ihr wirklich die haben den weg zum strand geräumt?

wenn ich es schaffe meinen anhänger bei mir den abhang runter zu bekommen ,bin ich dabei.

:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

12 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit. Dann kann man morgen früh nochmal Wind/Wetter checken. Wir telefonieren vorher noch mal.
Dazendorf rechter Parkplatz. Die Panzerstrecke tu ich mir nicht an.

So, Auto ist fertig gepackt. Ich freue mich #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@Nichtsnutz: schick mir mal bitte deine Handynummer per PN


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



macmarco schrieb:


> Denke mal so um zwölfe ... oder net?


 ;+ Habt Ihr Eispickel dabei? Waffen, um die Eisbären abzuhalten? Ruten und Rollenheizung.... Ich könnte mir denken, das der GUFI oben drauf liegenbleibt 
Piet


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

wir haben doch kufen am yak:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Sooo, nach Rücksprache mit allen Beteiligten werden wir dann heute mal nicht fahren bei dem ganzen Schnee... Bis man da ist dauert es ja Stunden


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So - das Kajak hängt wieder unter dem Carport und Auto ist (fast) wieder leer. 

Sitze jetzt bei meinem 2. Frühstück mit meiner Thermoskanne mit heißen Tee und den selbtgemachten Stullen.

Mit meiner Frau habe ich mich auch wieder vertragen :l
(ich war heut morgen ein wenig angepestet, weil ich den Becher meiner Thermoskanne nicht gefunden hab |krach: )

Weihnachten kann kommen und die Kajak-Angeltour wird natürlich nachgeholt :vik:


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Morgen,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage , wer leiht mir denn mal sein Bellyboot ?
Ich wollte es zum Schlittenfahren nutzen :m 

Ich wünsche den harten unter euch eine schöne Zeit auf dem Wasser und den ein oder anderen schönen Fisch #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

hey dorsch-schnappi,was wollst du den mit ner thermoskanne?ein eiskaltes bierchen wäre heute doch viel erfrischender gewesen.:qkajaktour wird natürlich nachgeholt.
so kommen uns die leos nicht davon.:c

gruss der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sooo schlimm wird das nicht..
> Bin schon häufiger bei den Temperaturen raus gefahren.





macmarco schrieb:


> Sooo, nach Rücksprache mit allen Beteiligten werden wir dann heute mal nicht fahren bei dem ganzen Schnee...




|muahah:

Chiiiiiicken  :q :q



macmarco schrieb:


> Wa? nur die harten kommen in den Garten..



... und die Härteren bekomm' die Gärtnerin 


So sieht es übrigens aus, wenn man sich bei - 7 Grad schöne Dorsche ( 67 und 64 cm ) erarbeitet #h


----------



## gallus

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

|muahah:

Wenn man danach so aussieht,
würd ich dann aber doch empfehlen zu Hause 
zu bleiben..

Sorry Torsten!


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich muß sagen es war auch nicht gerade das Traumwetter!
Aber gut gefangen und einen schönen Tag gehabt!

Es ist kein Kunstschnee auf der Mütze!!:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Dienstag jemand mit nach Dazendorf??


----------



## armyn

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin
wenns wetter passt, bin ich dabei. sag nur wann du dort bist|kopfkrat
heute gehts in dahme aufs wasser, zum ersten mal mits fish cat. is denn noch jemand dort?|bigeyes


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann? Sag mir wo und wann .... |uhoh:

Wo weiß ich ja, aber wann? 12:00 Uhr as usual ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dienstag jemand mit nach Dazendorf??


 

würd ich gern, hab aber schnodderseuche... #d:c


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

ich bin auch gegen 12 in Dahme, dann sieht man sich da:vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@Dorsch-Schnappi @Armyn:
Also ich schlag dann doch mal Dahme vor... So gegen 10/11?


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin männers,is das jetzt der ab.bb.c hier|kopfkrat
mittwoch hat sich ja denn erledigt.
dienstag wind max. 3 aus ese. da bin ich dabei .
obwoll dazendorf warscheinlich gemütlicher wäre wenn prognose so eintrifft, aber ich kenn dahme nicht ,vondaher beuge ich mich der mehrheit.

:vik:


----------



## boot

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hi ich werde Morgen mit d Boot bei Damp fischen.lg Ole


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ok, bin um 11:00 in Dahme. Ich werde mir morgen früh aber auf jeden Fall vorher die Webcam in Rosenfelde anschauen, um zu sehen ob Dahme geht. Ansonsten Dazendorf. 
Marco, wir können morgen ja vorher nochmal telefonieren.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Ok, bin um 11:00 in Dahme. Ich werde mir morgen früh aber auf jeden Fall vorher die Webcam in Rosenfelde anschauen, um zu sehen ob Dahme geht. Ansonsten Dazendorf.
> Marco, wir können morgen ja vorher nochmal telefonieren.


 
dann guck doch lieber die webcam in dahme um zu sehen ob dahme geht


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> moin männers,is das jetzt der ab.bb.c hier|kopfkrat
> mittwoch hat sich ja denn erledigt.
> dienstag wind max. 3 aus ese. da bin ich dabei .
> obwoll dazendorf warscheinlich gemütlicher wäre wenn prognose so eintrifft, aber ich kenn dahme nicht ,vondaher beuge ich mich der mehrheit.
> 
> :vik:


Neee ist es nicht  Das wird einfach mal ein "so da" angeln  Morgen haben wir ruhiges Wetter, was man ausnutzen muss :m



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Ok, bin um 11:00 in Dahme. Ich werde mir morgen früh aber auf jeden Fall vorher die Webcam in Rosenfelde anschauen, um zu sehen ob Dahme geht. Ansonsten Dazendorf.
> Marco, wir können morgen ja vorher nochmal telefonieren.


Dann werd ich schon nen bissl früher dort sein... Es lässt sich da ganz gut fischen, aber wie du schon sagst wir telefonieren morgen nochmal :g



Boot angler schrieb:


> dann guck doch lieber die webcam in dahme um zu sehen ob dahme geht


 Das hab ich auch so gedacht 
(Außerdem kannst du Hans auch mal bescheid sagen, wenn du los willst :m


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich find die Webcam in Rosenfelde halt sehr gut, weil man am Flaggenmast gleich sieht, von wo der Wind kommt oder ob die Flagge schlaff runterhängt:
http://www.rosenfelder-strand.de/webcam/index.html

In Dahme habe ich noch keine gute Cam gefunden - lerne aber ja gerne was dazu


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Ich find die Webcam in Rosenfelde halt sehr gut, weil man am Flaggenmast gleich sieht, von wo der Wind kommt oder ob die Flagge schlaff runterhängt:
> http://www.rosenfelder-strand.de/webcam/index.html
> 
> In Dahme habe ich noch keine gute Cam gefunden - lerne aber ja gerne was dazu


 

gibt auch noch ne bessere über wetter.com , dahme, webcams, mit der promenade und den flaggen, nur will die seite grad nicht so wie ich, ansonsten nimm die hier : http://www.dahme.com/webcams.php

greetz

mirco


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Gut wie ihr wollt, bin dann morgen auch in Dahme.
Bringe noch 1 - 2 Kumpels mit. Nudelsalat geht auch klar.
Hat mal einer ne Tel. Nr. für morgen.
Alex


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch so gedacht
> (Außerdem kannst du Hans auch mal bescheid sagen, wenn du los willst :m


 
würd ich ja machen, aber zur zeit komm ich nicht los, und wenn dann sind wir meist trollen auf die großen salmoniden oder zum pike-fishing auf den bodden 

mein kajak hängt ausser wenn´s mit zum teich kommt zum hechte angeln, seit ende mai in der garage an der wand 

ausserdem hab ich immernoch keinen dachgepäckträger und bin somit auf DICH angewiesen das du mich und yak mitnimmst 

greetz


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Gut wie ihr wollt, bin dann morgen auch in Dahme.
> Bringe noch 1 - 2 Kumpels mit. Nudelsalat geht auch klar.
> Hat mal einer ne Tel. Nr. für morgen.
> Alex


 
Tel.: 0151/563 40 624

Aber wieso Nudelsalat? Das ist nicht der  AB*BB*C. Der ist - wenn der Wettergott das so will - erst am Mittwoch. 
Morgen ist nur mal so angeln #h

Aber ich kann ja trotzdem auch schon mal den Grill etc. einpacken. Mal sehen, was sich spontan noch so ergibt :q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich immernoch keinen dachgepäckträger und bin somit auf DICH angewiesen das du mich und yak mitnimmst
> 
> greetz


Jut jut... dann sag ich dir zeitig bescheid wenn ich los möchte...ok der Herr?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



macmarco schrieb:


> jut jut... Dann sag ich dir zeitig bescheid wenn ich los möchte...ok der herr?


 

r ü s c h t ü s c h ! ! ! !   #6


----------



## kayak-kapitän

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich bin morgen ab ca. 8.00 Uhr in Hökholz mit dem Kayak unterwegs.
Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat...


----------



## armyn

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin
an welchem parkplatz in dahme ist denn eigendlich treff? ich kenn mich dort nich so gut aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
Am TP, sind zwischen 08:30 und 09:00 am Wasser.
Alex


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



armyn schrieb:


> moin
> an welchem parkplatz in dahme ist denn eigendlich treff? ich kenn mich dort nich so gut aus|kopfkrat


 
das ist wenn du die leutturmstrasse richtung dahmeshöved fährst der erste auf der linken seite...#6

mirco

ps: er sagte doch er kennt sich nicht aus, dann kann er wohl mit TP nichts anfangen, oder??


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

so denn werde ich morgen auch mal nach dahme kommen,wenn mein fieber auf mind.39° zurück geht bin ich dabei.
@marco ,falls sich etwas ändert können wir nochmal#x

gruß der nichtsnutz:vik:


----------



## rahnschote

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wollte morgen noch mal paddeln,wenn ´s wetter mitspielt...
wahrscheinlich Haffkrug,
Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

sooooo, nachdem in sachen Kajak und Belly hier ja scheinbar garnix mehr geht werd ich morgen ma für euch antesten gehn (Einer muss sich ja opfern )
Starte morgen um 7 von weißenhaus aus, wollte mit Gummi und Wattis ma probieren, berichte dann ma morgen nachmittag.
Falls sich noch jemand anschließen will is er herzlichst eingeladen.

Gruß


----------



## Nichtsnutz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

schade zu spät gelesen ,sonst wäre ich mitgekommen.:c


mfg:vik:


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
Ich hab die nächste woche komplett urlaub und hatte mal angedacht mit kajak die Dorsche zu ärgern sofern sie zu finden sind.
Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen kann sich gerne melden, würde mich freuen

Gruß


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich hab die nächste woche komplett urlaub und hatte mal angedacht mit kajak die Dorsche zu ärgern sofern sie zu finden sind.
> Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen kann sich gerne melden, würde mich freuen
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich wäre dabei, Kajak vorhanden nur kein Dachgepäckträger...
Wenn du mich in HL einsammeln könntest könnten wir auch geil MeFo´s fischen fahren 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

schade, aber HL liegt nich in meiner Richtung, hab hier in OH die Strände direkt vor der Tür und auch mit kajak hier die besten erfahrungen gemacht, zum mefo angeln kann man sich ja trotzdem ma verabreden, vielleicht habn ja noch ein paar mehr lust:m

Gruß


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Bin seit 10 Tagen jeden Tag am Wasser und fange MeFo´s 
und mein gesicht schreibt Abends immer nach "After Sun" Lotion....


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## gallus

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Nabend,
falls es Wettertechnisch passen sollte,
werde ich Donnerstag früh zwischen Wismar und Rostock,
mit BB in die Fluten steigen.

Würd mich über Kielwasserteiler freuen..


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, ob am kommenden Wochenende (09. - 11.4.) jemand eine "Bootstour" plant?

Würde mich vielleicht anschließen wollen. Werde ab Freitag nachmittag in Neustadt sein. 

Günter


----------



## Twister Bine

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

ich habe vor am Samstag (24.04.) mein bellyboat zu wässern. Das Wetter schaut ja bis jetzt recht gut aus. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?

LG Bine


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
Ich will morgen früh auch raus allerdings mit Kayak, aber das macht ja nix.
Ich wollte in Dahmeshöved mal antesten weil dort scheinbar gut gefangen wurde.#6

Kannst dich ja ma melden falls du mit möchtest
Gruß Angelgeiler#h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Twister Bine schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe vor am Samstag (24.04.) mein bellyboat zu wässern. Das Wetter schaut ja bis jetzt recht gut aus. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?
> 
> LG Bine



Hey Biiienchen... #h Du lebst ja auch noch :m

Wir sind morgen in Neustadt draußen... Musst sonst kurz durchrufen


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Will morgen den ganzen Tag mal angreifen. Eventuell von 05:00 Uhr bis ca. 21:30 Uhr! (|kopfkrat 16,5 Stunden |kopfkrat |bigeyes)
Natürlich mit Pausen. 
Wollte eigentlich mit dem Schlauchboot los zum Spinnfischen. Da fehlt mir aber ein gleichgesinnter "Hardcoreangler"! 
Hat jemand Lust!? |rolleyes  Zeitspanne steht!!! #6
Ansonnsten geht`s mit dem BB los. #6
Zielgebiet: südliche Küste der Lübecker Bucht! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

tja, das hab ich wohl zu spät gelesen.....#q


----------



## MaxMann

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

wer ist mit dem BB am 13.05. o. 14.05. unter wegs?
will endlich mal wieder mein BB ins wasser stellen |supergri

gruß
MaxMann


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin allerseits,

will morgen vormittag mal mein Kayak wässern und bin bisher noch alleine unterwegs. Wollte im raum OH vorzugsweise Dahmeshöved in See stechen da ich dort letzte woche auch gut gefangen habe.
Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte kann er das gerne tun, Wind sieht für morgen ja auch gut aus.#6

Also meldet euch und bis denne#h
Gruß Angelgeiler


----------



## extrafine

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hi Angelgeiler,

hätte Lust auf ein Kajakangeln, wo und wann genau willst du denn starten?

Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin, ja gerne würde mich freuen,
Ich würde auf jedenfall morgen recht früh starten wollen, weiß ja nich wo du her kommst und wie früh du am wasser sein kannst.

Ich bin sonst immer so um halb sieben am Wasser gewesen.
Wattwürmer hab ich bestellt (50 Stück) weil ein anderer kollege abgesagt hat hätte ich sonst noch weniger für mich alleine genommen, aber falls wir uns treffen würde ich alle 50 nehmen dann können wir teilen.
Ich wäre für Dahmeshöved, wie gesagt war da letzte woche auch ganz gut und dem Wind nach zu urteilen wöre das am günstigsten denk ich.
Was meinst du? Bin auf jeden Fall noch öfter Online heute
Gruß#h


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen...

...ist WER morgen zufällig mit dem BB/Kajak unterwegs? ...und WO? vllt kann man sich was ausmachen? Will nicht alleine mit dem BB raus.

LG!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Will morgen mit dem Jak mal wieder auf Platte los... Jemand lust?


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wo solls denn hingehen? Würde allerdings eher mal ein wenig Kajak fahren wollen und dabei die Angel mitnehmen. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein lebensmüdes Dörschlein???

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin...

Ich wollt nach GroßenbrodeDenke mal so zw. 10.00h und 11.00h wäre ich da#h


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Also ich bin in Neustadt. Großenbrode müsst ich überlegen. Wo trifft man sich da??? 

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Muss man schauen.. weiß ja net von wo du kommst, aber ansonsten nimmt man eine Raststätte und fährt Kolonne  Rastplatz Neustädter Bucht oder der Rastplatz nach Dahme oder so... können auch ne feste Uhrzeit festmachen oder so


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



macmarco schrieb:


> .. weiß ja net von wo du kommst,...



Na ja, wie bereits gesagt, bin ich zur Zeit in Neustadt. Übrigens hab ich Dir eine PN mit meiner Telefonnr. geschickt. 

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



staffag schrieb:


> Na ja, wie bereits gesagt, bin ich zur Zeit in Neustadt. Übrigens hab ich Dir eine PN mit meiner Telefonnr. geschickt.
> 
> Günter


hmmm....Hab nüschts bekommen #c


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin.....

Kommt heute Abend jemand mit in die Wismarer Bucht? Ich will mit meinem BB raus und hab noch nicht wirklich nen Plan wo ich Fische finde....Zielfisch sollen die Leos sein. Zeigt mir jemand die Stellen???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin...#h

Wenn Samstag alles passt, dann gehts mal wieder auf Platte...

Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, bitte den Finger haben :q


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Schade, da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Leider muss ich am kommenden Wochenende auf einer Messe arbeiten. :c

By the way, hast Du eine neue Telefonnummer? Ich habe letztes WE versucht Dich anzurufen, als Du mit Staffag in Grobro unterwegs warst. So bin ich alleine in Dahme rumgeschippert. Dort war an Dorschen echt nur der Kindergarten unterwegs.

Stimmt Deine Nummer 0172/.....557 noch? Ansonsten schick mir bitte mal ein Update per PN. #h


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Aloha.,,

Japp die Nummer stimmt noch, nur hatte ich mein Handy versenkt und ab Dienstag geht die Nummer wieder.. brauchte alles neu :q


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Morgen jemand unterwegs??? Wo? Wann? 

Will evtl. los, muss nur erst sehen, wie morgen der Wind steht. 

Günter


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



staffag schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs??? Wo? Wann?
> 
> Will evtl. los, muss nur erst sehen, wie morgen der Wind steht.
> 
> Günter


Hast PN


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ist morgen einer Unterwegs?
Windfinder sagt gute Windbedingungen vor raus.


----------



## frechfroschxxs

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hi an alle !:vik: 
Bin gerade dabei ne Kayakangelseite auf die Beine zu stellen... vielleicht habt ihr ja Anregungen und verbesserungsvorschläge für mich wie und was man wichtiges auf die Seite bringen muß !

unter www.yakdrenalin.de könnt ihr das bissel was ich schon ins web gestellt habe sehen !
Wie gesagt ist sie noch im aufbau ! 
Denke das das hierhin passt weil ich dadurch auch Leute kennenlernen möchte die dem Kayakfischen verfallen sind wie ich .

Gruß Marco#h


----------



## Istnix

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich finde hier die richtigen die mich beraten können. #h

Ich möchte mir ein Bellyboat zulegen, dazu habe ich zwei fragen:
1. wird man im Bellyboat auch seekrank?
2. worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten?

Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich mache mich gegen Nachmittag auf nach Fehmarn,
möchte in die Dämmerung hinein fischen.
Wenn einer mit möchte oder schon vor Ort ist,
schick mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Jemand Lust mit dem Jak  am Samstag morgen auf Platte oder so zu fischen ??? 

EIn "Wuff" reicht :q


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ach Mensch Marco! 

Ich sag dann mal Mau und nicht Wuff . Natürlich hätte ich Bock, aber gerade dieses Wochenende ist Sauf-/Kajak-Paddeln am Schönberger Strand angesagt. 
Nächstes Mal bin ich aber gerne (wieder) dabei. Habe im August auch fast 3 Wochen Urlaub :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Naja... wird ja nicht das letzte mal sein, wo ich los komme 
Habe auch im August Urlaub, nur werde ich dann in Spanien sein und nicht auf der Ostsee:m

Naja, vllt. findet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich könnte,nur wann morgen und wo.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Ich könnte,nur wann morgen und wo.


Großenbrode Fähre? morgens wollt ich da sein so um 08.00h


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hat einer Spontan morgen Lust auf ein paar Butt?


----------



## ray

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hey Leute,

ich überlege gerade kommenden Samstag-Montag der Ostsee mit meinem Kajak einen Besuch abzustatten...

Ist jemand unterwegs oder hat Lust?

Als Ziel hab ich mir erstmal Fehmarn ausgeguckt, andere Ecken in der Nähe wären aber auch ok. 

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## AlBundy

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen zusammen,

...ist wer jetzt am kommenden Samstag, o4.09.2010 mit dem BB oder Kajak unterwegs? Meldungen gerne HIER hinein...#h

Gruß, Alex


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin, also ich hatte vor in steinbeck(boltenhagen) mit dem belly ins wasser zu gleiten...
wollte eigentlich auf platte, aber ich komm so früh bestimmt nich an würmer und werde dann dorscheln.

ach ja, morgen gegen 06.00 uhr los.

schönen gruß und vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Hitschie

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin moin,

habe mich kurzfristig entschieden morgen (Sonntag) mit dem Belly in Weißenhaus Eitzparkplatz auf Dorsch zu gehen.
Vielleicht beißt ja mal einer ;o)
Bin aber schon mit dem Hellwerden dort.Sollte jemand lust haben könnte man sich ja dort auch später noch treffen.Bin nicht weit draussen ;o)

Gruß und Petri Heil...


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin,
 ist wer in der zeit vom 11-22.oktober auf fehmarn zum bellyboaten?
antworten auch als Pm


----------



## MFT Sutje

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Werde morgen nach Timmendorf/Strand,
wenn einer von euch mit möchte,meldet euch.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

sacht mal ... ihr kennt euch doch aus :q
kann man *son teil* kaufen ??? 
oder evtl doch billigschrott ? 
kein Plan von den Bellys und das soll auch nur mal ab und an als Bootsersatz genommen werden ...


----------



## Wander-HH

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sacht mal ... ihr kennt euch doch aus :q
> kann man *son teil* kaufen ???
> oder evtl doch billigschrott ?
> kein Plan von den Bellys und das soll auch nur mal ab und an als Bootsersatz genommen werden ...


Hoi HD4,

schau dir das an http://forum.asvha.de/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=44&sid=327b3d816f3f2ca40c677d62d39c4f50

Wir wollen - wenn das Wetter es zulässt - mit dem Belly raus. Du kannst dich - alle anderen auch  - gerne anschliessen. 
Um zu testen kann man es jetzt auch super günstig mieten bei http://www.belly-guerillia-hamburg.de/ Mit allem drum und dran! |rolleyes


----------



## catch and eat it

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sacht mal ... ihr kennt euch doch aus :q
> kann man *son teil* kaufen ???
> oder evtl doch billigschrott ?
> kein Plan von den Bellys und das soll auch nur mal ab und an als Bootsersatz genommen werden ...



das ist billigschrott.
beim baden im sommer kann es als luftmatrazen ersatz vielleicht herhalten.

für was brauchbares musst du schon 200 € + ausgeben.

auch wenn du nur ab und zu fahren willst, von der qualität deines bootes hängt viel ab, vll sogar dein leben.


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Bin vom 19.10.10 bis 23.10.10 mit dem Kajak im Bereich Börgerende bzw.Warnemünde fals einer Lust hat auf eine gemeinsame Tour bitte melden.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

sollte der Wind sich wirklich so entwickeln wie derzeit angekündigt würde ich am kommenden Samstag mit dem BB lospaddeln #h

Da ich nur einen Strand kenne  wäre ich auch für einen Alternativvorschlag offen :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Wander-HH

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hoi Michael,

welchen Strand kennst du denn?|kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

aaaalsoooo... es ist dann doch nicht nur einer |rolleyes ich kenne den Strand in Dahme südlich der Promenade, den Taucherparkplatz und den am Leuchtturm - in Dahme |supergri

Mein Plan ist es, gegen 14Uhr in See zu stechen - gelbes Togiak mit Flagge :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Spiderman

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin !

Fährt Jemand am 21.11.10 raus ?

So zwischen fehman und Neustadt ?

Vorm. wäre gut 

gruß peter


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

Ihr wisst aber schon was passiert wenn ich morgen bei schönstem Ententeich allein fischen gehe? :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ja dann fängt wenigstens nur einer nix in Dahme


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ihr wisst aber schon was passiert wenn ich morgen bei schönstem Ententeich allein fischen gehe? :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Keine Angst ... von mindestens drei anderen weiss ich sicher |rolleyes ! #6


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
da morgen der Wind für Staberhuk wieder optimal ist, werde ich dort mit Sebastian so gegen 07:30 aufschlagen.
Falls noch jemand den Temperaturen trotzen möchte, ist er herzlich willkommen.
Alex


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

geht jemand am Freitag paddeln? #h
Ich könnte um 13Uhr am Wasser sein :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin, bin in der woche vom 18-21 in boinsdorf,
jemand in der zeit in boinsdorf u umgebung mit dem bb unterwegs?


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Bin am 09.04.11 mit dem Kajak am Strand von Rerik.
Wenn einer Lust zum Testen und Fischen hat kann man sich gerne treffen.
Es sind auch einige Bellyboote am Start.
Ich hoffe der Wind wird noch weniger. Wir sind eine größere Gruppe und sicher leicht zu finden.


----------



## Jurgos

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hätte große Lust zum Testen, werde aber morgen mit meinem BB und einem Freund in WH sein. 

Wer einsam ist und Fischen will, findet Gleichgesinnte morgen Nachmittag.

Petri
Jurgos


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moinsen,

Wetter soll ja wieder gut werden am WE, will am Samstag und/oder Sonntag mit Kayak in die Fluten im Raum OH,
neue Ankerleine is bestellt, die Dickköppe warten bereits.

Falls jemand mit dem gleichen Gedanken spielt und Böcke hat sich mir anzuschließen, einfach PN schicken|wavey:

Petri und bis denne


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich bin Freitag mit dem Belly in OH unterwegs. Wenn einer Bock hat sich anzuschließen, einfach melden.


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
werde morgen auch mit einem Kumpel einen Versuch starten.
Sind wohl so gegen 15:00 in Dazendorf.
Alex


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin zusammen,

ich will morgen dem derzeitigen Renovierungsstreß entfliehen und endlich mal wieder in´s BB steigen.
Treibt sich einer von euch morgen im Raum Ostholstein auf dem Wasser rum?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich werd wohl im Bereich Pelzerhaken mal das Wasser aufsuchen, eine genaue Zeit kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ob Vor- oder Nachmittag ist noch unentschieden.

Günter


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin zusammen,

ich plane eine Tour mit meinem SOT am Ostermontag in Richtung Ostseeküste SH, Platz werde ich vom Wind abhängig machen.

 Ist vielleicht noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo zusammen,
Hatte schon auf einer anderen Seite von meinem Vorhaben berichtet....
Wir fahren am 12.u13.05 nach Dahme.
Zwei Kollegen werden mit einem Mietboot fischen, ein Freund mit dem Belly und ich mit dem SOT.
Es wird mei erster Versuch auf der Ostsee und im Bereich Dahme kenn ich mich nicht aus.
Das Motorboot startet am Campingplatz Zedano.
Wo wir mit dem Belly und Kajak einsteigen werden #c.

Hat einer Lust mit uns zu Fischen?
Das Wetter sieht sehr gut aus und die Hornis dürften beißen.
Hätte auch Lust auf Dorsch oder Platte vom SOT.

Also Leute wenn noch einer fischen möchte oder aber Infos. geben kann.....

Ich freue ich über jede Nachricht!!!! Gern auch als PN!!!!

Udo#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

heut ab 15.00 in börgerende campingplatz, 2 bellys-bis 21.30
wer lust hat...


----------



## zanderrico

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin is jemand aus Hamburg hier, der öfters mal mit dem Belly unterwegs is???
Möchte mich gern mal anschließen...
Hab keine Ahnung wo ich damit los darf!#c

Gruß:m


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Zanderudo schrieb:


> Es wird mei erster Versuch auf der Ostsee und im Bereich Dahme kenn ich mich nicht aus.
> ....
> Hätte auch Lust auf Dorsch oder Platte vom SOT.


 
Und is was geworden? Bin ja auch gerad SOT Neuling und wollte demnächst mal auf die Ostsee. Wie wars? Gab's Fisch? 

Grüße
Odery#h


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ja es gab Fisch :vik:
aber das ist ja auch im Fangbericht zu lesen.... mit Bild.

Hast auch eine PN bekommen!

Udo#h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin, wir wollen am Samstag 04.06.2011 mit 3 Kajaks den Dorschen nachstellen. Werden wohl im Bereich Dahme so gegen Nachmittag eintrudeln und bis in die Abendstunden angeln #:.

Ist sonst noch jemand da oder hat Lust sich anzuschließen? #h


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen Reinhard,

bei mir brennt es auch schon wieder unterm Kiel #:

Sende mir doch ne PN wenn Du das genaue Ziel und die Zeit festgelgt hast. Würde mich euch dann gern anschließen...

Martin


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin moin...

ich denke ich werde am Sa. auch mit dem SoT in Dahme anzutreffen sein...

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Habe gerade erfahren, dass meine Frau Karten für ein Folk-Festival für Samstag Abend gekauft hat.#d

Damit wird es leider nichts mit bis in die Abendstunden angeln :c . Und früher kann ich leider nicht, also bin ich für morgen raus.

Ist Jemand von Euch evtl. Sonntag unterwegs?


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
wollte am WE mal mit dem SOT los. Das erste mal auf der Ostsee - Lübecker Bucht / Fehmarn. Jemand Lust und Zeit? Bin auch für alle Art von Tips dankbar. Wollte mit Gummi versuchen den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu bekommen...


Grüße

|wavey:


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Odery schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte am WE mal mit dem SOT los. Das erste mal auf der Ostsee - Lübecker Bucht / Fehmarn. Jemand Lust und Zeit? Bin auch für alle Art von Tips dankbar. Wollte mit Gummi versuchen den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu bekommen...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> |wavey:



Hallo,

ich will Dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber es scheint das der Dorsch zur Zeit wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiitttt draußen im tiefen Wasser steht. Nach den Angler(motor)booten zu urteilen, weit außerhalb der Kajakreichweite (außer für Ostseeüberquerer). 

Die Fischer hier in Neustadt haben zur Zeit auch nur Platte im Angebot, die haben ja ihre Netze nicht so weit draußen. Also sei mal auch vorbereitet auf Plattfischangeln mit Wattis!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



staffag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will Dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber es scheint das der Dorsch zur Zeit wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiitttt draußen im tiefen Wasser steht.
> 
> Also sei mal auch vorbereitet auf Plattfischangeln mit Wattis!
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Günter


 

Das hab ich befürchtet :c. Dann werde ich es wohl noch mal verschieben und die Wakenitz unsicher machen.
Muss wohl erst auf schöne kältere Oktobertage warten...|kopfkrat

Mit Wattis bin ich noch nicht los und ist auch nicht geplant. Ich bin zur Zeit ab von Lebendköder...

Trozdem Danke.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal trozdem ein Treffen mit SOT organisieren. Der BoddenCup war ja recht schnell "voll".


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo Leute,
bin ab Sonntag 7 Tage in Heiligenhafen.
Leider sieht das Wetter echt bescheiden aus.
Fast jeden Tag 4 Windstärken.
Soll ich da gleich mein Sot im Schuppen lassen??
Hat einer einen guten Tipp was ich in Heiligenhafen noch fangen kann?
Als ausgleich vom Ufer... Aal im Hafen??
In der brandung wird es ja im Sommer wenig geben.
Oder traut sich einer mit mir auf die Ostsee??
Evtl. im Windschatten auf Fehmarn? 
Oder würde jeder bei diesem Wetter abraten?

Fragen über Fragen....

Udo#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin, wenn der wetterbericht für morgen so bleibt, werden meine freundin und ich ab morgen nachmittag von börgerende campingplatz aus raus und im hellen beim löffeln auf die ein oder andere flunder hoffen, ab abends dann auf dorsch/forelle.
mal gucken, ob sich bei diesen temperaturen wat tut...

wer lust hat kann gerne dazu stoßen.

schönen gruß


----------



## Heuwiese

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Du wirst sicher Erfolg haben. Meine ersten Fotos mit Dorsch auf dem Yak sind am gleichen Ort entstanden.
Bin aber erst wieder im Sept. oben. Leider, siehe auch weiter oben Seite 18


----------



## Zanderudo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wünsch euch viel Glück!!!
In meinem Urlaub blieb das Sot auf dem Auto.
Windstärken von 4-7 waren doch etwas heikel...

Udo#h


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moinsen.fahre samstag auf die ostsee zum dorsch angeln.wer lust hat?????wind soll von süd-ost,mit 4-5knoten kommen.hoffe mal das sich am dienstplan nix ändert.morgen abend gehts auf mefos,mal schauen ob sie da sind,und am tag auf zander,barsch und hecht....mit steinbuttt und fischlandmefo....bis denne


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Werd evtl. mal vor Neustadt paddeln. Musste am vergangenen Sonntag raus - Besuch von außerhalb - Windstärke 4+, Fisch war laut Echo da ABER die kamen vor lauter Drift den Ködern gar nicht hinterher!

Na ja, vielleicht wirds am Wochenende besser!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin! Hatte ja gerne mein neues SOT eingeweiht, aber meine Eltern und Großeltern kommen mich mal besuchen... und das geht vor. #c

Aber nächstes mal.

Geht ihr bei WS 4 bft noch los? Ist das nicht schon ein bisschen dolle?  |kopfkrat


----------



## staffag

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Odery schrieb:


> Geht ihr bei WS 4 bft noch los? Ist das nicht schon ein bisschen dolle?  |kopfkrat



Nein, nicht mit dem Kajak, mit Mietboot, war aber ganz schön heftig!


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin zusammen,

wer treibt sich morgen auf dem Wasser im Raum OH rum?
Mein BB braucht dringend mal wieder Wasser.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

hatte angefragt,ob jemand lust hatte mit mir zu paddeln.morgens war ich dann alleine unterwegs(ü 40 dorsche),abends habe ich dann stefansdl mein 2.belly gegeben und waren dann draußen.er hatte dann 5 und unsereins hatte 8 dorsche und 2mefos.ne 30er und ne 65er blitz-blank gefangen.mein nachbar hat gleich ein foto gemacht und bei sich auf seine webside gesetzt.fahre nächste woche auf jeden fall wieder.wer also lust hat,kann ja mitkommen.fahre aber nur frühs raus.bis denne


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin!
Das Wetter soll am So ja nicht so schlecht sein. Ich würde dann mal Nachmittags bis in den Abend mit dem SOT los. Vielleicht in Dahme oder so...  Ist mein "erstes Mal" auf der Ostsee:vik:

Jemand lust? Dann alles weitere per PN.

Grüße!


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

ich wäre gern mit gekommen aber so ein Pflichtbesuch #q#q verhindert es, ich wünsche viel Spass


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich war am Sonntag von 2-6 Uhr in Schashagen los. Super Wetter, erst leichte Welle dann zum Ende Badewanne. War ja das erste mal. Hab mich auf dem Totega aber super sicher gefühlt! Gruß an Dirk #h Ich glaub der Ankertrolly ist aber pflicht... Funktioniert super, mit Ankerkugel oder IKEA-Drift-Sack.

Hab auch das erste mal mit Gummi geangelt und zum Schluss bei ca. 6m Wassertiefe (250m-350m?) zwei schöne Dorsche gefangen. Abends gleich das Filet in die Pfanne 

Ist zwar nicht so schön wie mit der Fliege, aber das feeling auf dem Wasser im Boot ist schon echt der OBER HAMMER :l


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

den Driftsack hätte ich gern mal gesehen #h


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> den Driftsack hätte ich gern mal gesehen #h


 
Das war der erste Tip den ich bekommen habe. Blaue IKEA-Tüte, 3m Seil angeknotet und am anderen ende eine Schlaufe. Dann hinten raus werfen und mit Karabiner im Ring des Anker-Trolley eingeklingt. Dauert ca. 3-5min dann ist die ganze Tüte schön voll und komplett im Wasser! Da schiebt dann auch der Wind nicht mehr!


----------



## ray

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Holla,

werd Samstag wohl nen Versuch mit dem Kajak wagen - is noch wer unterwegs?

Gruß, Jan


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Jo Boot ist auf dem Auto das ganze Gerödel reingeworfen ,ich weiß aber noch nicht wohin .Erstmal utsloppen fühstücken und dann aber,  villt Dahme oder bei der Ostseetherme #c


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



ray schrieb:


> Holla,
> 
> werd Samstag wohl nen Versuch mit dem Kajak wagen - is noch wer unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß, Jan


jepp auf der Wakenitz |supergri
Piet


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,

wollte am Sonntag mit dem Kajak auf der Ostsee los. 

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

:vik:


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So nun mal ein kurzer Bericht:

War in Weissenhaus los. Wetter war super - vielliecht zu gut.

Nix gefangen. Ein Kollege mit SOT auch nicht. 

Da waren Stellnetze in drei reihen (!) so das das fischen nur ganz am Ufer oder ziemlich weit draussen ging... #q

Ich werde Weissenhaus mit SOT jetzt nicht mehr anfahren.

Grüße!


----------



## nille_furtado

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo!

Ich wollte kommendes Wochenende mit dem Belly in der Umgebung von Rostock raus. Fährt noch jemand? oder kann ich mich irgendwo anschließen? Ich bin mobil und könnte auch jemanden mitnehmen...

Gruß
Nils


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Saisoneröffnung!

ist noch jemand am WE mit dem SOT unterwegs? Bin bezüglich eines Termins noch relativ frei in der Planung...nur Salzwasser sollte unter'm Kiel sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## armyn

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin leute
ich habe vor vom 5. bis 12. november an de küste zu fahren, neues kajak testen. deshalb wäre ne insel wegen wind vom vorteil. zr auswahl stehen fehmarn oder insel als in dänemark. was würdet ihr denn sagen, welches ziel wäre zu dieser zeit denn besser. geangelt wird auf mefo und dorsch,:vik:


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin!
werde wohl morgen früh bis Mittag mit dem SOT los. 
Denke Schashagen oder Dahme....

Wer hat lust?

Würde dann zum Sonnenaufgang einsetzen und bis 11/12:00 mein Glück versuchenm,...

Am besten PN mit Tel. nummer...

#h


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Montag Nachmittag Dahme TP Leid vom Kajak aus..will noch jemand los?


----------



## Odery

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So, war gestern vormittag bei bestem Wetter los !!!!

Nach kurzen startschwierigkeiten - auf dem Parkplatz voll aufgetakelt... NEIEN Slipwagen vergessen :c:c - ging es dann mit einer std verspätung um 7:00 ins Wasser.

Hatte dann einen super lauf und bis 12:00 12schöne Küchendorsche zwischen 45 und 65.

Die wurden dann abends hälft/hälfte zu leckeren Fischrikadellen und Filet....

:vik:


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Soooooo, seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Ocean Kayaks #6........Erstes Testangeln bei bestem Wetter am WE bestanden.

Nun solls am Samstag 08.10 gegen Mittag wieder los gehen......zeitlich und örtlich bin ich relativ flexibel - zwischen Kiel - Fehmarn - Neustadt geht alles :vik:.......Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzukommen, bzw. wo kann ich mich noch anschliessen??? Post me............bis dahin Tight Lines und eine Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel......:m


----------



## Jurgos

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin in die Runde, 

wenn nichts mehr schief geht, fahre ich am *Sonntag *früh mit geliehenem Auto von *Hamburg *aus mit meinem BB aufs Wasser. *Rosenfelde *oder *Dahme *TP habe ich grob angepeilt.

Damit ich das nicht alleine muss, suche ich Anschluss. Dafür könnte ich gerne auch jemanden unterwegs einsammeln. 

Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Oder ist jemand unterwegs?


----------



## dorschjoe

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

fahre sonntag auch los,wollte nach dahme.


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen,
bin auch Dahme früh unterwegs- also lasst noch ´n paar Dorsche übrig! 
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Jurgos

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> bin auch Dahme früh unterwegs- also lasst noch ´n paar Dorsche übrig!
> Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:



Da du vor uns da warst, hättest du welche für uns übrig lassen sollen |kopfkrat War fischtechnisch eher mau, aber sonst ein ganz schön toller Tag. 

Überrascht hat uns aber die Strömung, hätten wohl vorher die BSH-Vorhersage anschauen  sollen.


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Jurgos schrieb:


> Überrascht hat uns aber die Strömung, hätten wohl vorher die BSH-Vorhersage anschauen  sollen.



BSH wäre an dem Tag auch überrascht gewesen, deren Vorhersage lag bei 2,5 - 5cm/s. Das wären dann 90-180m/std gewesen, die hatten wir an dem Tag aber nicht. Die 90m hab ich ohne paddeln gefühlt in ca. 5min hingelegt, dafür konnten wir auf unserer Ecke etwas mehr Fisch an´s Band bringen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin
sind am sonntag bellyangler im Raum Rostock unterwegs ???|rolleyes
#h


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Jurgos schrieb:


> Da du vor uns da warst, hättest du welche für uns übrig lassen sollen |kopfkrat War fischtechnisch eher mau, aber sonst ein ganz schön toller Tag.
> 
> Überrascht hat uns aber die Strömung, hätten wohl vorher die BSH-Vorhersage anschauen  sollen.



Moin, Jurgos,
als ich rauspaddelte, wart ihr schon recht weit Richtung Leuchtturm/Horizont abgetrieben. Hätte euch gewünscht, dass es bei euch besser läuft, aber es war echt ´n merkwürdiger Angeltag. Wenn ich allerdings den permanenten Ostwind die Woche vorher bedenke, war das fast zu erwarten. Ich habe gehört, dass an dem Tag in WH gut/besser gefangen wurde, auch große Dorsche, allerdings in ca. 9 m Tiefe. Vielleicht war das Wasser doch zu klar! Bis demnächst und dir und friends weiter gute Fänge!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Was´n hier los??? bin ich der erste in 2012??!!

Jemand am WE unterwegs mid´n Yak???

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin moin, falls morgen jemand in der rostocker ecke mit dem belly los will, ich bin morgen von hell bis dunkel in börgerende.

schönen gruß


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin moin männers und mädels, wir wollen am sa den ganzen tag wieder von börgerende-campingplatz aus los.
wir werden wohl 4-7 bellys sein...
wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

schönen gruß


----------



## MaxMann

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

morgen früh jemand unterwegs mit sein BB?
ich werde gegen 6 uhr in Dazendorf ankommen und mein glück versuchen.
wer lust hat kann ja vorbei schaun #h

Am 23.03. will ich Nachmittags los mit mein BB.
Wenn noch jemand los will sich kurz hier melden ( Dazendorf o. Dahmehö.).

gruß
MaxMann


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Bin die Woche vor Ostern auf der insel
wohne an der staberhuk
sind gleichgesinnte in der zeit auf der insel?

macht halt zu mehreren mehr fun
freu mich auf antworten
#h


----------



## Wander-HH

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Für alle Bellyboot- und andere Bootsbegeisterte. In April findet ein grosses Treffen am Weissenhauser Strand statt :vik:
Folgt einfach unauffällig meine Signatur :q


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich wollte die Ostertage eine runde belly fahren entweder dazendorf oder Dahme wer ist auch noch da oder hast lust ?


----------



## Keule1988

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Will keiner morgen los


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

schade wegen dem weg  meiner einer versucht es morgen früh von Börgerende aus! aber nur wenn die see noch abflaut!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

wat, mit ohne grubi|kopfkrat??? dat geht doch nich...|bigeyes


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

der sagt er hat keine zeit wegen essen machen...#d


----------



## skunze

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

jemand lust am samstag den 28.04 noch mal auf mefo in der lübecker bucht (z.B dahme) zu jagen?

gruss stefan


----------



## skunze

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



skunze schrieb:


> jemand lust am samstag den 28.04 noch mal auf mefo in der lübecker bucht (z.B dahme) zu jagen?
> 
> gruss stefan



ich vergaß..... mit dem kajak!


----------



## Wander-HH

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Schau mal hier http://forum.hamburger-angler.de/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=101

Vielleicht passt es?|kopfkrat
http://forum.hamburger-angler.de/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=101


----------



## skunze

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Schau mal hier http://forum.hamburger-angler.de/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=101
> 
> Vielleicht passt es?|kopfkrat




Besten Dank


----------



## skunze

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Schau mal hier http://forum.hamburger-angler.de/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=101
> 
> Vielleicht passt es?|kopfkrat



Das sieht ja nach einer ganz netten Runde aus. Vielleicht komme ich Samstag dazu.

VG Stefan


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Der Freitag nach Herrentag ist, wenns Wetter stimmt, BB Tag.

In See gestochen wird von Steinbeck oder Rerik, jemand Zeit und Böcke? 

(nüchternheit wird vorrausgesetzt ;-))


----------



## MaxMann

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wer ist am Herrentag unterwegs mit sein BB?
Will endlich wieder in See stechen.
Entweder in Sierksdorf oder Dazendorf, kommt auf Wetter an.
Auf Hornhecht/Dorsch o. Platte je nachdem was Beißt.
Einfach kurz melden, hier oder mit PN.

Gruß
MaxMann


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Will morgen früh kurzfristig eine BB-Tour starten. Lübecker- oder Mecklenburger Bucht.
Wer möchte sich kurzentschlossen anschließen!? #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin, montag morgen wird in steinbeck angegriffen(ich, und falls meine freundin aus´m bett kommt auch sie|rolleyes)

ganz früh auf mefo, dann auf dorsch...
allein ist ja langweilig!


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin!

Suche eine Gelegenheit mal ein Kajak auf der Ostsee zu testen.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett und lässt mich mal Probe paddeln. #h


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Männers!

Ich würde gerne SA und/oder SO mit meinem BB in See stechen.
Von Kborn, Rerik, Börgerende oder sonst wo aus.. schreibt mich einfach an, wenn ihr auch sowas vorhabt am WE.

Seid gegrüßt!


----------



## zanderrico

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin und Hallo...

Nächstes WE soll ja nicht so klasse Wetter werden, aber trotzdem möchte ich mal mit dem BB los. Es wäre mein erstes Mal mit dem BB auf der Ostsee. Ich möchte nicht allein los, deshalb die Frage hat jemand Lust und Zeit, mit mir zu starten?
Und auf jeden Fall solltet du/ihr Ahnung haben, zwecks Stelle usw.
Also ich komme aus HH-Nordost...|wavey:

Gruß Rico:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

#hmoin zusammen! Am 4.11. geht's mit Kajak auf Leos. ist noch jemand unterwegs?
Piet


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin-Moin!
Werde am kommenden Donnerstag, 01.11., mit dem BB nach Fehmarn kommen. Dem aktuellen Wetterbericht nach, liebäuge ich mit dem WM Huk. Sonst noch jemand da?
C U
Mefoman


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hey ich bin totaler BB Neuling und würde mich freuen wenn mich mal jemand( raum kiel) mitnehmen könnte !
achja meine rettungsweste kommt erst am 14.11 vorher gehts noch nicht los 
würd mich freuen !
mfg mathis

niemand der mich ma mitnimmt?


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

bin die woche vor ostern/über ostern auf fehmarn.
ist ein bb(BOATER) in der zeit auf der insel?


----------



## ZanderSeifi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Jungs#h

suche BB Fans/Fahrer die mit mir dem Bodensee unsicher machen wollen. Karte für das BW Gebiet vorhanden. Angel gern auf Barsch,Hecht und Felchen.
Da ich Mobil bin (Ravensburg) fahre ich auch gern ein stückl wenn es sein soll. Sonnst bin ich immer in der ecke Langenargen unterwegs.
Würde mich über mitfahrer freuen, da alleine der Spassfaktor nicht so hoch is wie zu zweit oder mehr. 

Grüßle.


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,#h

ich bin vom 3.4. bis 10.4. auf Fehmarn mitm BB unterwegs.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat mal zusammen zu starten wäre das super, da ich dort nämlich noch nie war.|rolleyes


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: nächste woche fehmarn*

ist ein boardi auf der insel zum bboaten o mefofischen
nachts dorsche blinkern???!!!!
bin ab s auf der insel
auto & belly vorhanden


----------



## AllrounderLoomis

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin, 
Bin naechstes we (13./14.) in der eckenförder bucht mim belly auf alles los was flossen hat (ausser andern bell boatern  ).
noch jmd unterwegs?
Greez


----------



## armyn

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moin
ich bin am 12. und 13.4. auf fehmarn mitm kajak unterwegs!
Wer noch?;+


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

bin morgen in WH mit belly


----------



## Hitschie

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Jo, wir wollen es auch wagen. 
Wir sind gegen 9Uhr dort. 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.
Ansonsten Petrie...#:

Gruß Hitschie


----------



## NiboHH

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hamburg - Bellyboat Alster-Kanal-Tour

Wer möchte mitkommen?  

Suche Jemanden der Lust hat mit mir in Hamburg eine Alster-Kanal-Tour mit dem Belly Boat zu machen. 

Mein Bellyboat hatte bisher noch keinen Wasserkontakt, bin also noch unerfahren und wollte bevor es in die Ostsee geht erstmal Binnengewässer Erfahrung sammeln. 

Mit Fliegenrute oder Spinnrute.


----------



## angler84581

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo|wavey:

Wer ist denn hier so in der Kieler/ Eckernförder Bucht mit dem Belly unterwegs? Vielleicht könnte man sich zusammen schliessen, denn mit mindestens 2 Personen ist es doch Sicherer.

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Quasten_flosser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,

ich werde ab dem 19.08.13 auf Fehmarn sein. 
Diesmal bin ich fest entschlossen das mitgebrachte Bellyboat auch zu  Wasser zu lassen. 
Was mir aber noch fehlt ist jemand der die gleichen Ziele verfolgt und mich begleitet.
Gemeinsam ist es eunfach unterhaltsamer und vor allem sicherer. 

Beste Grüsse 
Quasten_flosser


----------



## Borsti78

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,
ich bin vom 1.9.-7.9. in Kühlungsborn.Habe seit ca 2Wochen 
ein Belly.Jetzt suche ich jemanden der Zeit und Lust hat mit mir
auf Dorschjagd geht.|supergri
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.
Erste mal gleich alleine raus is bestimmt nicht so gut und ja ich weiss,sollte man eh nicht.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsens!
Hat einer Lust am Wochenende mit dem belly los im Raum Kiel noder Ecktown?
Bitte melden.

Wind 1- 2 aus Nordost sollte doch gehen?
|kopfkrat


----------



## danny877

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
wenn das Wetter passt möchte ich kommendes Wochenende in der Ecke Dahme mit dem Belly los. Hat jemand Lust mit zukommen?


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hey, Hat jemand Lust am Montag oder Dienstag die FL-Förde unsicher zu machen????

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Plecotogi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo. Will am Freitag 4.1.13 mein neues belly austesten und suche jemanden der mit in die Lübecker oder howachter Bucht kommt. Bi da recht flexibel. Würde mich sehr freuen, alleine macht ja nun nicht so viel Spaß...


----------



## Plecotogi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Morgen jemand unterwegs wo ich mich anschließen kann?


----------



## Hannoi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Nächstes Wochenende wollte ich los, vielleicht hast du da ja noch Lust und Zeit .

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

mit Sicherheit  das wetter muß man nutzen...


----------



## Plecotogi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Hannoi schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende wollte ich los, vielleicht hast du da ja noch Lust und Zeit .
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel[/
> 
> Kommt zwar auf Tag, Uhrzeit und Wetter an, aber prinzipiell kann das los gehen.


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> mit Sicherheit  das wetter muß man nutzen...



Möchte mal wieder ne romantische Mondscheinfahrt mit dir unternehmen, ist das richtig wenn ich´s hier poste|kopfkrat?


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

wie wäre es mit montag oder dienstag???habe ja noch ein wenig zeit,bevor es mit arbeiten wieder losgeht...wir sehen uns eh am samstag


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit montag oder dienstag???habe ja noch ein wenig zeit,bevor es mit arbeiten wieder losgeht...wir sehen uns eh am samstag



Abgemacht, ich bring dann auch gleich meine neue Kopflampe mit, die kann auch rot, dann wird die Sache gleich noch viel rAmOntischer:k


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hey!!! Ich komme auch mit!!! Nächsten Di. siehts gut aus mit dem Wind...und ne Kopflampe die rot kann bring ich auch mit...#h


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Da werde ich ja ganz eifersüchtig...Mondscheinfahrt:l:l:l


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

dienstag und mittwoch früh....ein wenig erholen,bevor es mit arbeit wieder losgeht  mondscheinfahrt??? stefan,willst wirklich nicht mit???


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

du weißt doch...am liebsten jederzeit...aber Arbeit und Zeit lassen es nicht zu...die Temperaturen sind ja echt genial fürs Belly...nächste Besuch bei euch ist leider erst für April geplant
:c


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Hey!!! Ich komme auch mit!!! Nächsten Di. siehts gut aus mit dem Wind...und ne Kopflampe die rot kann bring ich auch mit...#h



Einwandfrei, flotter Dreier quasi


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Sagt mal wo fahrt ihr denn? #h


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



vigorous schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo fahrt ihr denn? #h



Wir waren schon unterwegs heute, hast dich etwas spät gemeldet.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Und ist was bei rum gekommen???


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Und ist was bei rum gekommen???



Wir waren letztlich in zwei Gruppen zu je zwei Nasen in zwei km Entfernung voneinander los, die Bedingungen wie auch die Fänge hätten kaum unterschiedlicher sein können.
Bei meinem Gefährten und mir gab´s Forellen zu sehen aber nicht zu Fangen aber jeweils drei Dorsche.
Die anderen beiden haben Silber gefangen aber auf die Leo´s ging nichts.


----------



## Horn10

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wer hat Lust und Zeit zwischen dem 04.02. - 09.02. bei passendem Wetter eine Runde mit dem kajak zu drehen? meine jungfernfahrt steht an ^^

Förde Flensburg, Dk, Sonderborg, Friedrichstadt? Ich bin da offen. Antworten am besten per PN

Gruß


----------



## MaxMann

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo Bellyboot angler,

wer ist am Wochenende 15.03 oder 16.03. an der Küste unterwegs.
Ich überlege ob ich los ziehe, würde mich auch bei jemandem mit einklinken am Strand.
Einfach per PN melden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Allrounder0872

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich komme ausm Osten von Hamburg und bin bereits seit dem ich 5 bin am angeln. Ich habe seit ca 12Jahren ein Creek Company round tube mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, was nur leider selten zum Einsatz kommt.

Gibt es jemand der noch ein begleitfahrzeug für die Ostsee braucht...?? Leider habe ich zur zeit kein Auto und suche auf diesen Weg jemand der mich hin und wieder mal mitnehmen würde. Zeitlich bin ich sehr flexibel. Spritkosten werden natürlich geteilt...!!!


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsens, jemand Lust am Wo. mit nem belly los, ecktown oder killerbucht???
Je nach wind?
Für jeden fisch offen

Yepp!


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ein Glück!
Keiner hat sich gemeldet|bigeyes

War auch nicht los, zu faul#6
Samstag und Sonntag Eckernförder Bucht Ententeich, aber das Belly liegt ohne Luft im Keller.
Sonntag niemand auf dem Wasser, nicht mal einer mit der Watbüx.
Laut Informant (Mutti) im Hafen von Ecke jede Menge Lachsforelle;+ bei den Fischern.
LG


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

war am 03.10. los, aber nichts gefangen. 
Viele Krabben waren da.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Will morgen mit dem BB auf die Ostsee. Revier von Boltenhagen (Steinbeck) bis Rostock. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen" Wollte eventuell auch noch paar Wattis besorgen. Zielfische: Dorsch und "Flachmänner". #6
Gerne per PN

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

... Petri Rolf - und schreib mal wie's war#h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Gerne. Infos hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4237789&posted=1#post4237789


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Biete mal Neuland und Gaestezimmer an der Mira- Muendung in Portugal an.
Weiss gar nicht, wohin mit der Wohnflaeche, nach 9 Monaten auf 4 qm.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo Gummientenkapitäne, #h

wollte Anfang nächste Woche nochmal mein Belly in Aktion bringen, aber ungern alleine. Geplant ist wieder  B´ende, vermutlich am Die.
Würde mich über Mitangler freuen, weil ich noch Anfänger bin. (Aber schon selbstständig) Truten und Leo`s  sollten eigentlich vor Ort sein! 

Gruß Renè


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

hi Rene, wo soll´s denn hingehen? Von wo aus willst Du starten?


----------



## bukare

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Fahre am Dienstag in der Frühe von Potsdam los.
Angeln werde ich wieder in B`ende. Zum Kaffee bin ich dann wieder zum Filetieren zu Hause.#6 Wasser hat noch 5°, da kann man fast vom Strand in die Dorsche reinwerfen.:q


----------



## Daniel_P

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo lieber anglerkollegen,ich fahre am Sonntag für eine Woche an die Ostsee. Der Strand an dem ich sein werde ist in schönhagen, weiss nicht ob es bekannt ist, ca 6km nördlich von damp.ich habe dort schon öfter von der brandung aus geangelt und würde gerne mal meerforellen fangen. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob es sich lohnt geld in die Ausrüstung (watthose, kescher...) zu stecken aufgrund des zu erwartenden fanges oder ob ich lieber die brandungsrute einstecken soll und im April auf meerforellen jagt geh. Habe das Glück das meine Familie dort ein Ferienhaus besitzt und bin öfters im jahr dort oben. Was soll ich nun tun?Vielen Dank im voraus

Oh hab den falschen thread erwischt, kann verschoben werden falls fehl am Platz sry


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

wenn du im april eh auf mefos fischen willst, kannst du dir jetzt auch deine sachen einpacken bzw. besorgen. eine wathose und kescher und eine passende spinrute, die die meisten eh zu hause haben, und schon kanns losgehen.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@ Bukare
Wo ist B´ende? Potsdam ist für mich doof da hätte ich einen kleinen Umweg :-(

@ Daniel_P
Das Revier ist gut für Meerforellen. Waathose kann nie schaden, allerdings ist jetzt noch nicht die beste Zeit. Hauptfangzeit ist so Ende Februar- Anfang April, dann kommen die Hornfische.


----------



## bukare

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hi Bondex #h, Börgerende liegt zwischen Rostock und Kühlungsborn. HH liegt leider auch nicht auf meinem Weg.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

da ist was dran ;-)


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo zusammen,
bin ab dem 5.april in dahme
würde gerne mit zum bb fischen gehen,da ich die ecke nicht kenne suche ich Anschluss. 
Über nachrichten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ich würd gerne Samstag  oder Sonntag ???
( 28,/29 . 3 .15 ) mit dem BB von Hamburg aus an den Dorsch / Mefo aber nicht alleine ... nur falls wer Lust hat 
gruss Michi


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

zu windig...


----------



## Hawergetzi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



50Fifty schrieb:


> mit dem BB von Hamburg aus an den Dorsch / Mefo



Das nenn ich mal ambitioniert :m


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Hawergetzi schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ambitioniert :m



Willst mit ?


----------



## Hawergetzi

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



50Fifty schrieb:


> Willst mit ?


Wenn ich nen BB hätte schon :m.
Ich bevorzuge da aber lieber mein Boot was bei Grömitz liegt #6
Werde ich im April/Mai aus dem Winterschlaf holen und für die Saison fertig machen. Wenn du willst kann ich dich ja mal mitnehmen :m. Im gegenzug können wir ja zusammen in HH mal Barsche abklappern. Auto ist vorhanden ^^ Fahrrad nicht


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wenn Du mit mir auf Barsch ( Zander & Hecht ) gehst kommst in die Sternschanze und bekommst ein Leihrad von mir #h Spundi und Unterfangkescher hab ich an Board Du brauchst nur Deine Angel ( Spinnrute ) mit bringen und gute Laune |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri für den Rest sorge ich dann  - kann Sein das du mal an einigen Stellen die Augen verbunden bekommst  aber den Rest machen wir dann - mir iss so als kenne ich Dich schon " in Echt "   iss schon schwer hier nette Leute zu finden aber ich weiss jetzt schon das Du so einer bist ! also nach Ostern melde ich mich wegen  ner Barsch Tour in HH City bei Dir |wavey:
gruss Micha


----------



## Hechtbeisser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin,
wollte auch mal mit meinem BB auf der Ostsee Dorsche und Butt angeln gehen. Hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. Gibt es von Boltenhagen bis Großenbrode Bereich die für einen Anfänger geeignet sind? Würde mich auch gerne mal jemanden anschließen wollen.
Gruß
Hechtbeisser


----------



## hansenhinnerksen

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin, 

ich will heute Abend so gegen 19:00 Uhr los in Richtung Weissenhaus um mit dem BB ein paar Dorschen und evt. Platten nachzustellen.

Ist noch jemand Unterwegs? 

gruß Hinnerk


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo, bin ab Sonntag für 3 Wochen in zingst mit dem belly Boot.

Wer also mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour hat einfach ne pn an mich. [emoji4]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,
ich komme am 03.08.15 in wustrow mit dem belly an. Will dann auf jeden Fall auch mal raus. Gehst du nur auf Platte oder versuchst du auch Dorsche zu angeln in der Dämmerung/ Nachts? Wo wirst du sein? Habe mir schon Seekarten angeschaut aber richtig tief wird es erst in ganz schön Entfernung zum Ufer.


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hast ne pn 


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Hechtbeisser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Zusammen,
möchte morgen am Samstag oder Sonntag auf den Ratzeburger See oder Küchensee mit dem Belly raus um noch den ein oder anderen Barsch oder Hecht zu fangen. Fall einer mitkommen möchte kann er sich ja noch  melden.
Gruß 
Hechtbeißer


----------



## ProRobert

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin @ll,

möchte am Samstag oder Sonntag 24 oder 25.10 Vormittag in Ahrenshoop oder Börgerende mit dem BB auf Dorsch.
Wenn jemand mit will bescheid sagen .


----------



## ourse

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo. Bei dem ruhigen Wetter will ich als Belly-Anfänger mal auf Dorch raus, komme von NB, wäre also recht nah an allem zwischen Rügen und Rostock. Wer will Gesellschaft?


----------



## Wuemmehunter

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen zusammen,
plane, günstige Wetterbedingungen vorausgesetzt, am 2. Januar an der Ostholsteiner Küste vom Belly aus anzuangeln.  Die Kumpels haben schon abgesagt wegen potenziellen Restalkohols. Allein will ich aber trotz eines Trockenanzuges auch nicht raus. Gibt es jemanden, der ebenfalls eine BB-Tour grob ins Auge fasst?
Gruß 
wuemmehunter


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin. 
Ich bin ganz neu hier in der Runde, aber ich finde diesen Thread Klasse! Genau das was ich gesucht habe.

Ich war bisher mit ganz gutem Erfolg am Weißenhäuser Strand unterwegs bin aber auch immer für andere Angelstellen offen. 
Meine Gewässerkenntnisse an der Ostsee sind eher begrenzt, da ich aus HH komme. Somit kann ich nicht mal eben die Nase aus dem Fenster halten um das Wetter zu checken. 

Falls sich ein, zwei Leute finden, die einen Hamburger mal den Dorsch, MeFo oder Platte näher bringen wollen , würde ich mich freuen!

LG Alex


----------



## ProRobert

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin AllroundAlex,

schön das du hier her gefunden hast. Vielleicht angelt man ja mal zusammen . 

Jetzt zu mein eigentliches Anliegen. Wer geht dem nächst mit Belly los und nimmt mich mit? .


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Wo willst denn wann hin?
Morgen steht erstmal Stint in HH an der Elbe auf dem Plan, alles weitere kann man ja abklären


----------



## ProRobert

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin,

ja gut das hätte ich auch noch dazu schreiben können .
Also will auf Dorsch mit dem BB und endlich meine Baitcaster ausprobieren ;-).

Wo ist eigentlich egal, bloß nicht alleine los.


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,

ich und nen Kollege wollen morgen mit den Belly rund um Eckernförde angreifen!Wollte mal frag ob jemand nen guten tip für die Platzwahl(leichter Ost Wind,nicht weit zum wasser) hat!
Gerne auch Pn!

Danke und Gruß

Maik

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pietsch

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,#h
ich sehe mir gerne die Seite hier vorher an,
https://www.windyty.com/?2016-03-13-09,54.382,10.352,11
Wenn Ihr eine geeignete Stelle gefunden habt, mit der rechten
Maustaste draufklicken, auf den kleinen Pfeil unter Det.Vorhersage f. d. Ort klicken und Wind und Wellen markieren.
Gruß Peter


----------



## ProRobert

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Moin @ll,

will morgen Vormittag mit dem BB raus Elmenhorster Ecke. Wer hat Lust bzw Zeit. Wellen und Wind sind Optimal.

Lg


----------



## sirbuk

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo zusammen. Ich komme aus der Osnabrücker Ecke und überlege Karfreitag/samstag hoch an die Ostsee zu fahren. Ich war leider noch nie mit dem Belly auf der Ostsee und dachte dass hier vielleicht jemand ist, der auch auf`s Wasser will. Von Neustädter Bucht bis Weissenhaus. So in dem Bereich
Gruß


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Werde am Gründonnstag mit dem Kajak nach Dahme, noch jemand da?


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@ Sirbuk: Bock hätte ich schon, aber das wird bei mir leider nur spontan was mit dem angeln. Ich kann schlecht jedes Wochenende zu meiner Frau sagen, dass ich angeln gehe  Hab das letzte Wochenende komplett auf Rügen mit dem BB geangelt. Leider war der Wind etwas stärker was sich nicht positiv aufs angeln ausgewirkt hat. Effektiv einen halben Tag auf der ostsee, dann abgebrochen und die restlichen Tage in div. Bodden auf Zander und Barsch geangelt.

@ Waveman: Mit deinem Kajak fährst du uns BB anglern gnadenlos davon^^
Ausserdem würde ich mit einem Kajak 4 Ruten mit Wobblern oder Blinker montieren und auf MeFos schleppen wie ein verrückter


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Werde auf jeden Fall auf Mefo schleppen wobei zwei Ruten ausreichen.  Aber ein paar Leos auf Gummi werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



Waveman schrieb:


> Werde auf jeden Fall auf Mefo schleppen wobei zwei Ruten ausreichen.  Aber ein paar Leos auf Gummi werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen...



Gute Entscheidung. #6
Aber dein Profilbild sollte ggf. dann dich und das Kajak darstellen. :q

TL  Rolf  |wavey:


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. #6
> Aber dein Profilbild sollte ggf. dann dich und das Kajak darstellen. :q
> 
> TL Rolf |wavey:



Ich könnte ja auch noch mal mit dem BB los ...#t ne, ne werde mal schauen, dass ich das mal aktuallisiere ... Aber, gut aufgepasst, Rolf ...:g


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

So am Wochenende soll´s mal wieder mit dem BB los gehen. Windprognose z.Z. SO 2-5bf. |rolleyes
Wird wohl in der Lübecker- oder Mecklenburger Bucht werden.
Windprognose ist am Samstag günstiger. |rolleyes
Und noch wer Lust sich anzuschließen? #:
Werde wohl recht früh starten!!! :m

TL  Rolf   #h


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Gib mir noch 1-2 Wochen, dann sollte mein neues Belly endlich angekommen sein. Dann können wir gerne nochmal reden!
Dieses Wochenende will ich mal versuchen irgendwo meine ersten Heringe seit ca. 20 Jahren zu fangen. Hab das zuletzt in meiner Kindheit gemacht.

Hering vom Belly aus; wäre doch auch mal was


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

ist jemand nächste u übernächste Woche auf Fehmarn


----------



## Dorsch Ralle

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo!
Ich ab dem 8. mai auf der insel , werde im laufe des nachmittages anreisen.
ich habe kein belly boot und keine erfahrung mit der methode. bin aber interessiert.
gruß ralf


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hat jemand Lust heute am späten Nachmittag / Abend mit dem BB vor Steinbeck eine Tour zu unternehmen? #:#6


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Leute.
Da ja jetzt endlich mein neues Belly da ist (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314149&page=2) wollte ich mal fragen, wer in der nächsten Zeit eine Tour auf die Ostsee geplant hat und noch einen Mitfahrer mit nimmt. Alleine wollte ich es vermeiden auf die Ostsee zu paddeln...

Ortskenntnisse wären vielleicht vom Vorteil, zur Not muss gesucht werden 

Wo es auf die Ostsee geht ist mir relativ egal, da ich einen Schein für SH und für MV besitze.


----------



## Hechtbeisser

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Leute,
will mit meinem BB mal raus auf die Ostsee zum Angeln. Habe aber diesbezüglich noch keine Erfahrung. Suche also jemand der der gleichen Leidenschaft frönt. Da ich aus Ratzeburg komme wäre die Lübecker Bucht für mich wohl naheliegend. Ein Trip nach Fehmarn ist auch noch vorstellbar.
Allerdings benötige ich wegen Familie etwas Vorlaufzeit.
Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.

Gruß
Hechtbeisser


----------



## Pixelschreck

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin!
Seit einiger Zeit wohne ich jetzt in der Nähe von Saal. Bisher habe ich nur Brandungsangeln betrieben und mir jetzt eine "Gummiwurschd" zugelegt.
Bislang habe noch nicht damit geangelt. Eine kleine Testfahrt auf der Ostsee war vielversprechend.

Villeicht hat ja jemand aus der Gegend Lust mir das Belly- Angeln beizubringen auf dem Bodden oder an der FDZ - Küste? 
Alleine mit der Gummiwurschd rausfahren ist ja auch nicht der Hitt.

Ein kleines GFK - Böötchen habe ich auch in Saal, ist aber noch kein Benziener drann und auch noch nicht voll einsatzfähig.

Also wer keine Lust hat alleine zu Angeln kann sich gerne bei mir melden. (PN)

Petri Heil aus Kückenshagen!

Jens


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen,
ist wer die Woche vor Ostern in Dahme unterwegs.

Bitte PM


----------



## bassfighter

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo Sportfeunde,

in der Woche vom 17.4-23.04.2017 möchte ich gemeinsam mit meinem Angelkumpel an die Ostsee-Küste zum Bellyboot-Fischen fahren. Residieren werden wir in Zingst, für 4 Tage
(2 Übernachtungen). Wir wählen kurz vorher das genaue Anreisedatum aus, denn das Wetter sollte schon passen. Zielfische werden Dorsch, Mefo und Platte sein. Die Unterbringung wird in der Ferienanlage "Astrid Krause" in Zingst sein. Die Fewo´s sind wirklich sehr gut und günstig, auch gibt es einen separaten Fischverarbeitungsraum mit Einfrier-Möglichkeit.

Primär geht es mir darum, die Kosten der Fewo durch optimale Auslastung zu senken (bis zu 4 Personen pro Whg.). Die Angelstellen sind uns bestens bekannt, wer also mal sein Glück an der Küste mit dem BB versuchen möchte und auch im genannten Zeitraum Urlaub etc. hat, der kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Wir sind aus Südbrandenburg, evtl. kann man sich ja vorab auch mal treffen und alles bequatschen. 
Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit besteht leider nicht, da unser Auto schon voll ausgelastet ist.

MfG Markus


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Leute,

Ich suche ein paar begeisterte Bellyboat Angler, die auf die Ostsee (SH) fahren um dort zu angeln. Auf was genau es geht ist mir egal, hauptsache ist, nicht alleine auf die Ostsee raus. Am besten wären Gebiete, wo ich keine weiteren Erlaubniskarten brauche (ausser die Fischeraiabgabe SH).

Ich komme aus Hamburg und würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Leute mit Ortskenntnissen melden würden. Ich denke, ihr direkt an der Küste habt mehr Erfahrung mit dem Wetter zum Bellyangeln, als ich von HH aus.


Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal Kontakt mit einigen Leuten aus MV und wir haben eine WhatsApp Gruppe um uns dort zum ANgeln zu verabreden. Die Jungs sind auch sehr viel unterwegs. Bei mir scheitert es meistens an den langen Anfahrtswegen bis HRO und Umgebung.
Falls ihr in dem Bereich Interesse habt, kann ich euch auch via PN weiterleiten.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin, 
ist jemand in der Prignitz (Kyritz bis Granssee) mit dem BB bzw. Yak unterwegs? Suche noch Gleichgesinnte.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Mein neues Kajak. :vik:#6
Bilder sind noch vom Vorbesitzer.
Ist erst 1 Jahr alt.
Die Ruten gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel! #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Dankeschön Tom. :m
Bin auch schon ganz hibbelig. :z


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Leider nix für dicke.
Da wird dann schnell ein u-boot draus


----------



## Free

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin, ist jemand am 10.6.auf fehmarn mit Belly unterwegs ? Will mal Butt angeln versuchen.
Bernd


----------



## kneew

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

@Pixelschreck

Moin, moin.. 
also ich wäre dran interessiert zwecks bb auf der ostsee wenn es die option gewährt, das man in kontakt mit anderen bb fahrern zusammen kommt. ich selbst habe auch eins aber ich weiß nicht so wirklich was ich so noch alles benötige. (habe bb u-form ron thomsen, 1kg anker, flossen) weste fehlt, notfallbox, hab aber ehrlich gesagt gar keine ahnung zwecks bb.. daher wäre es gut wenn mir mal jemand es am wasser zeigt was und wie das alles funktioniert. und was ich halt noch zulegen müsste um auf der ostsee zu überleben.  

grüße nach hh.. #6


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moinsen,
bin vom 24.07-05.08 auf der Insel
Bin auf dem Camping Südstrand
BB 
Wer zeit und lust an treffen / gem. fischen hat 
einfach melden


----------



## fischhändler

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

moinsen,
keiner vom 24.7-6.8 auf fehmarn?


----------



## NomBre

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Hallo,

bin mit dem Kajak auf der fränkischen Seenplatte unterwegs. Falls dort jemand auch gerne angelt, gerne PN!


----------



## Serdo

*Tour auf den Alsterkanälen*

Moin, moin!

Hab nun endlich auch ein Belly und möchte diese Woche eine kleine Testtour auf den Alsterkanälen machen. Angedacht ist die Tour an einem der drei Tage: 2.-4. August (Mittwoch bis Freitag)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Ohne dich jetzt ausbremsen zu wollen, hast du eine Bootsangelgenehmigung für die Alster?

Wenn du jetzt erst ein Belly hast, wird es schwer noch die Genehmigung zu bekommen. Anfang des Jahres is da immer ein ziemlicher Ansturm drauf, weil die nur in begrenzter Anzahl und nur in wenigen Ämtern ausgegeben werden.

Ps. Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr keine geholt.


----------



## Serdo

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Ohne dich jetzt ausbremsen zu wollen, hast du eine Bootsangelgenehmigung für die Alster?



Jepp. Hab ich.  Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin Leute.

Ich habe ab dem 03.10 zwei Wochen Urlaub und wollte gerne mal an der Ostsee (SH) ein paar Platte vom Belly aus fangen.

Ich suche noch jemanden, der mir etwas über das wo und wie erzählen kann und mit mir gemeinsam raus paddelt. Alleine ist das ja immer so eine Sache auf der Ostsee...


----------



## kneew

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

*SUCHE !!! *

wenn es hier in rostock jemanden geben sollte der auf der ostsee öfters mit dem bb unterwegs ist, und er/sie kein problem damit hat einem (neuling), der ein bb seit 2 jahren im schrank liegen hat aber nie und bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen ist es mal auf der ostsee zu nutzen (da allein u. ohne erfahrungen) dann meldet euch gerne hier oder per pn.. ich bin küsten watangler aber würde und wollte immer schon mal mit dem bb auf ein neues los nur kenne/habe ich niemanden der mir das eine oder andere vermitteln kann daher schreibe ich es hier rein.. (mir persönlich) geht es darum was ich noch so benötige außer... (pumpe, anker, weste, flossen) ruten und rollen habe ich auch und köder okay küstenköder |rolleyes tipps und erfahrungen die fehlen mir und ich würde es gerne auch allein machen aber erst mal in betreuung um ein gefühl für das bb fahren zubekommen.. gegen bezahlung spricht auch nichts meiner seitens dagegen für die zeit die sich der/sie für mich nimmt.

tight lines


----------



## Sporry

*AW: Bellyboot/Kajak-Mitangel-Vermittlung*

Moin moin,

bevor ich dieses Thema im PLZ 1 reinstelle, erstmal den dafür vorgesehenden Thread verwenden#h

Wer hat Lust eine Bellyboatgruppe im Raum Meck.-Seenplatte zu gründen. Ziel soll es natürlich sein, gegentliche Trips/ Events an zuvor ausgesuchte|kopfkrat Seen zu machen. 

Sämtliche Angeltechniken werden gern gesehen, somit soll der Erfahrungsaustausch|bla: und der Spaß beim fischen vom Bellyboat im Vordergrund stehen, als auch die Erkundung richtig Geiler Spots. Das ganze wird sicherlich Digital unterstützt werden, z.B Whatsapp/ Forum usw. Weitere Sachen dann im Detail, denn das würde den schreibbaren Rahmen sprengen.

Wer Interesse an solch einer Aktion hat, bitte via PN:m an mich, um ggf. die Nummern auszutauschen. 

Petri Chris:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458

Moin, werde morgen früh in Timmendorfer Strand mit dem Kayak raus , bin gegen 6.30 da


----------



## Nick*Rivers

Hier ist es ja ruhig wie auf der Ostsee!
Für die Kurzentschlossenen.......werde mir Dazendorf morgen mit dem Belly anschauen. Wenn jemand noch Lust hat.....Bin ab ca.13h vor Ort


----------



## Brandungsbrecher

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Hier ist es ja ruhig wie auf der Ostsee!
> Für die Kurzentschlossenen.......werde mir Dazendorf morgen mit dem Belly anschauen. Wenn jemand noch Lust hat.....Bin ab ca.13h vor Ort


Bin wahrscheinlich am Dienstag da, aber nur mit Wathose und ohne Belly ;-)


----------

